# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2022)

*What are your favorite Carpentry or Woodworking phrases? *








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
The way to get started is to quit talking and begin doing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2022)

Measure twice and cut once. 
A place for everything and everything in its place.
Keep it as long as you can for as long as you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

Close enough, or
Close enough for who its for.
Nail it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Measure twice and cut once.
> A place for everything and everything in its place.
> Keep it as long as you can for as long as you can.


I wish I could remember to practice the second one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 30, 2022)

Three inches too shawt... nail it.
Overheard on a commercial jobsite...
I know the truss doesn't hit the mark, but don't worry sir, I moved the mark!
Also overheard on a jobsite. My older brother pulled that one out to mess with a guy who was always watching over everyone's shoulder...

Don't burn that board in two, get a sharp blade on that saw.

And from a former lead carpenter for high end government buildings like ambassadors houses, embassies and such like come the nugget. 
High work ain't eye work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2022)

Get ur Dun

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 30, 2022)

Money!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 30, 2022)

Close enough for government work....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2022)

I'll add a few to the list...


One only needs two tools in life: WD-40 to make things go, and duct tape to make them stop.
Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner.
Woodworking minus patience equals firewood.
Split your own wood, and it will warm you twice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 30, 2022)

I don't think I'm allowed to type the phrases I use most often when I'm wood working.

"Trimmed it twice and it's still too short".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I know the truss doesn't hit the mark, but don't worry sir, I moved the mark!


Ha! I gotta use that one at work soon....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 30, 2022)

Ok, now I just need to take a 1/4" off all the other sides....


Alan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## phinds (Jan 30, 2022)

(1) Forstner bit --- Don't know why but I love that name.

(2) My methodology for cabinetry is measure twice and then screw it up anyway.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 31, 2022)

Instructions on aluminum handrail kit. 
Measure opening then cut each end 1/4 inch shorter...
That is the westbury brand if you want to find it in writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 31, 2022)

Can't see it from my house.

I see said the blind man, I saw said the blind carpenter.

Chop chop.!.

Screw it...

Hammer it.

Blame the masons....

No, your other left hand.

Hold this, I'll be right back.

Who knew shooting blanks was so much fun.

Is this thing on.

I thought you had it.

Day late and ******** short. (many words fit the phrase)

Looks right to me.

I'll stop now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 31, 2022)

"WHAT?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 31, 2022)

Get a bigger hammer. It'll work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

